# triple wax waterless wash



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

hi guys,has anybody used the above as a q/detailer or drying aid?
if so is it worth £4?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

dis said:


> hi guys,has anybody used the above as a q/detailer or drying aid?
> if so is it worth £4?


Not used it as a QD or drying aid, only as a waterless wash. Bought half a dozen bottles for 97p each in Tesco at the end of last summer.

It was decidedly average (but good enough for 97p).


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah its certainly ok for the price


----------

